# Bears have taken control



## mazzatelli1000 (17 September 2008)

A picture tells a thousand words.....


----------



## Seneca60BC (17 September 2008)

LOL thats funny


----------



## Sean K (17 September 2008)

Was that picture taken 10 months ago?


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (17 September 2008)

kennas said:


> Was that picture taken 10 months ago?




Duuno.

I got sent it today?!?!
Your work is it??


----------



## Sean K (17 September 2008)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> Duuno.
> 
> I got sent it today?!?!
> Your work is it??



No, I am the one in the front.

But I was there 10 months ago.

Bit late to go bearish I feel....


----------



## BentRod (17 September 2008)

> No, I am the one in the front.




Well I would never have guessed it Kennas


----------



## Sean K (17 September 2008)

BentRod said:


> Well I would never have guessed it Kennas



That bear love me long time...

But, all ready to give him a pounding back when the time is right....


----------



## BentRod (17 September 2008)

He's down at the Park, go get him


----------

